# Finding Local Events



## allison07 (Oct 26, 2018)

I’m trying to find some local events to attend, hoping it will help me decide between a few breeders. How do you all find local events to attend? Thanks!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Maybe the AKC Events calendar will help

https://www.apps.akc.org/apps/event_calendar/


----------

